# Monmouth the place not the coffee?



## Steady (Jul 2, 2017)

Any recommendations for a good coffee shop in the Monmouth/ Ross on Wye area? Dog friendly would help as well.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

There's a Coffee One, which is surprisingly good, but no independents I don't think.

Best coffee for miles around Monmouth is in my kitchen


----------



## Steady (Jul 2, 2017)

There is a lounge which was fine for the dog and had reasonable coffee http://thelounges.co.uk/estero/ Nice food as well


----------

